# Ive got shingles



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I ache big time and im getting covered in a sore rash!! Rang NHS direct as i can hardly walk as the rash on my ankles is killing me and they said it sounds very much like shingles :frown: :frown: :frown:

What next!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I ache big time and im getting covered in a sore rash!! Rang NHS direct as i can hardly walk as the rash on my ankles is killing me and they said it sounds very much like shingles :frown: :frown: :frown:
> 
> What next!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ouch!!! That is so painful. Have you to see doc tomorrow?

Years ago I remember my mother having it and she saying it was one of the most painful things ever.

{Hugs} Hun. Hope it starts to improve soon

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooowww hugs for you hun, Ive never had shingles but from what I hear its a horrible illness, hope you get over it soon.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats the thing, i dont feel unwell much.

During last night i kept waking with a stinging itch on my ankles, i woke this morning to what looked like gnat/mozi bites all around both ankles, it then appeared in my groin/inner thigh area and tonight my ankles are so painful i can hardly walk.

Going to ring docs tomoro morning.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OH NO...I'm sorry to hear that frags...my daughter gets shingles and even the sight of the makes me feel the pain for her it must be awful....make sure you go see the Dr tomorrow and look after yourself.
Clarexx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's bad news I know how painfull that can be and how long it can last.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im in alot of pain now ive moved to the kitchen my ankles are on fire, im so upset


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just try not to itch them frags...Tori said when she did they stung really bad, especially when they reached to peak of the spot type things...they where like clusters of tight yellow heads...sorry that sounds gross but thats the ony way i can describe them,.,.,.she had the most on her face and neck and top of the legs.
I hope the DR can help anyway...xxx


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

frags said:


> Thats the thing, i dont feel unwell much.
> 
> During last night i kept waking with a stinging itch on my ankles, i woke this morning to what looked like gnat/mozi bites all around both ankles, it then appeared in my groin/inner thigh area and tonight my ankles are so painful i can hardly walk.
> 
> Going to ring docs tomoro morning.


Give it time and you wish you were sedated.

The worst is yet to come!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Give it time and you wish you were sedated.
> 
> The worst is yet to come!


Nothing like trying to cheer someone up


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

OK now im crying! My ankles are so sore i couldnt get to the toilet in time, now ive lost my dignity im so upset and i feel im getting worse by the minute


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

frags said:


> OK now im crying! My ankles are so sore i couldnt get to the toilet in time, now ive lost my dignity im so upset and i feel im getting worse by the minute


Aw Hun I'm sorry.

Do you have any pain killers you could try? Maybe soak them to try and ease?

If not maybe call NHS direct back and see if they can advise anything to take.

If it gets unbearable, which it sounds like it is , then they will have to send someone out to give you something.

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont know if it will help but I googled easing symptoms of shingles and it came up with this.

Make a paste of three to four fresh mint leaves and apply all over the affected areas. The mint acts as a coolant and is very effective against shingles. Apply this method at least four times in a day and rinse thoroughly with water after 15 minutes of application. Nail polish remover is considered to be one of the most effective home remedies to cure shingles. 



Apply an acetone based nail polish remover on the affected area with the help of a cotton ball. Exercise this method at least four to five times in a day. The nail polish remover cools the burning skin and removes dead skin cells, germs, oil and other various substances from the skin. This treatment should not be applied near the eyes as it may cause blindness and immense irritation. 



Ice is one of the most effective remedies to cure shingles. Apply an icepack on the affected area every few hours in a day and you will experience immense relief. 


Some Important Measures to Treat Shingles

Apart from the shingles remedies, there are a few important measures that you need to keep in mind before the condition gets worse. Avoid foods which contain high levels of salt as it may cause further problems. 



Consume fruits which contain high levels of water as it is very beneficial. It is recommended not to cover the affected area as it may increase the temperature of it and hamper the healing process. Shingles home remedies are extremely safe and very effective. If the shingles appear of the face, it is highly recommended to consult a doctor in this situation. Face shingles should be treated by the doctor as this condition could cause blindness and also temporary facial paralysis.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Aw Hun I'm sorry.
> 
> Do you have any pain killers you could try? Maybe soak them to try and ease?
> 
> ...


Ive taken some paracetomal, im not allowed nurofen as i have 2 hernias in my tummy so can only take paracetomol at mo  
Il try going to bed soon to see if i can sleep and get some advice in morning.
Thanks all for advice x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just been looking up for some self help to try and ease you through the night:

Cold compresses

Calamine lotion

Ibuprofen

antihistamine


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Nothing like trying to cheer someone up


LOL..

Would you rather me lie to you?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Frags you haven't got any green tea about have you? silly question but it really does help with the pain....not to drink, i mean to useto dab on the patches of shingles....xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey hun i had Shingles when i was about 8   

I had chicken pox at about 2 or 3 yrs old and i still has Shingles when i was young. (they are related illnesses)

I don't really remember it but i have the pictures etc my dad said i was a bad patient!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres a pic of it ive just taken, the tiny red dots is how my skin is on my upper legs from eczema not the shingles lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

frags said:


> Heres a pic of it ive just taken, the tiny red dots is how my skin is on my upper legs from eczema not the shingles lol


My pics are similar but it all over my back in most pics. Only a bit on my legs :frown:

Get well soon Frags xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Heres a pic of it ive just taken, the tiny red dots is how my skin is on my upper legs from eczema not the shingles lol


That looks like shingles in the early stages...1st few days, if it is shingles then the scab will appear in a few days...not sure if the scabs appeared on tori because she itched or not but it look like shingles to me,.,,,i did use the green tea thing on tori and it did ease it for her.
It's caused by the same virus that causes chicken pox but you dont catch it from someone with chicken pox...it's caused manly by a low immunity sometimes due to being run down...and i have to say frags you do d a heck of a lot in your day hun.,,,maybe time to slow down and rest up a little xx

Forgot to say, you might qualify for the chicken pox vaccintion once you've had shingles becuse it gives you immunity from the virus itself ...might be worth asking your dr it wont cure it but it'll prevent future outbreaks, once you've had it it can come back again and againxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im scared! i dont know what im going to wake to, ive read about blindness deafness brain damage being paralised and even dying.
Im scared to go to sleep!

Clare, ive been run down recently and had to be given sleeping tablets, im struggling with money have debts etc no wonder i have it


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Im scared! i dont know what im going to wake to, ive read about blindness deafness brain damage being paralised and even dying.
> Im scared to go to sleep!
> 
> Clare, ive been run down recently and had to be given sleeping tablets, im struggling with money have debts etc no wonder i have it


Frags as long as you go to the dr's and get something to sort it out and relieve you from the pain it won't even get close to getting that far hun...try not to worry about it, i know its hard but try, and dont read things on the net because half of it is inacurate information....if its deff shingles yes it'll make you feel crap but it can be delt with by the dr......and by the sounds of it, your life right now is the main cause of it. Many Dr's treat the route cause of shingles with anti depressants if the cause is due to stress and anxiety....and if already on them the dr might change then or stregnthn the dose. Whichever the case the dr will be able to do something to help.
Try and get some rest for this evening.....and tomorrow go to the chemist and get some algesal cream...it's a white tube with blue writing, ask firstin case you're on anything else but if you can use it it'll take the pain away.
Clare xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried to sleep but as you can see i cant


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

aww bless u I'll bet you're tired out...I hope you're sleeping by now. 
xx


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I had Shingles when I was 11 

All over my neck and shoulders.
I'm afraid you aren't at the worst yet 

I was mis-diagnosed 2 times so by the time they gave me the cream which took away the burning (Can't remember the name =/ ) I felt like my neck was actually on fire. A cold flannel helps temporarily.

I remember my mum crying as every time she went to hug me, I would scream louder from the burning. 

Definately ask them for the cream to help it. It was a life-saver!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww frags what a nightmare, on the positive side tho its not contagious so u dont have to hand me over all your rabbit yet!  plenty of ibuprofen should help


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well im awake again already after 3 hours sleep!!

Im not convinced i have shingles, if i have im either very early stages (24 hours in) or i have a mild case!

Although the area's of rash are still itchy and warm and my ankles still ache i cant say that i feel in pain as such.

Ringing doctors in a min to get an emergency appointment to find out either way.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck Frags,,,fingers crossed it isnt shingles...although bear in mind things like that get worse on an evening/night time....have everthing crossed itisnt anyway xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Got an appointment for 12.15
The ones in between my legs are itching like mental!! arrggghhh


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh Frags!! if there is any thing i can do love, im just 5 mins down the road from you! let me know. x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear that you might have shingles, my mum had it, in the groin/inner thigh area. Doc will probs give you some cream for it if you do have shingles, but you gotta keep away from people and also be careful cos you can get shingles in your eyes, very contagious. (Your doctor will probably tell you this anyway, if this is the case) Just make sure you wash your hands if you touch it.

Hope you are better soon hun.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no! Hope its not shingles. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i remeber my friend when we were in year 6 got it she said it was really painful i hope you get better soon frags xx


----------

